# Halloween "Bags" set (Cornhole)



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

Around here, the game of "bags" or "Cornhole" has become really popular. I thought it would be fun to set up a night-time game of it at our Halloween party. I used the instructions I found online for making the boxes...then painted them with blacklight orange (and green on the underside). I'm putting up some blacklights outside, and painted the bags with glow in the dark fabric paint (which glows under blacklight).


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

those are very nice!


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

that is cool, maybe i should build those for my sisters charity event


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Those are great for a party. Love the colors. But around here, cornhole means something else entirely.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

HZ too funny...

those are nice and bright..should look cool under a black light.
so what do you win?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Those look great, I need to make a set for the next time we do the kids' party.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Damn I wish I would have thought of that. Cornhole is HUGE in KY. Those are excellent. NICE JOB!! Oh did i miss the bags??


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I like the way they look - nice job - only problem is I don't know how to play cornhole 
_especially the kind HZ is talking about!! LOL_ 
Would you mind sharing, maybe it'll catch on in our neighborhood... Thanks.


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

It's basically "horseshoes"...only bags instead of horseshoes. The bags are 6" square..filled with corn (You can buy them online pretty cheaply). You throw the bags..trying to get the bags in the hole. Bags that land on the platform are worth a point....bags in the hole are worth 3...and when your opponent gets bags on the platform or in the hole...they cancel each other out. You play to whatever...15, 21....
There are lots of instructions online for the game and a bunch of instructions for building the platforms.
Have fun!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Excellent!! Thanks for sharing pyxl! I like the games that are not too taxing on my straw stuffing head!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Might have to do something like this next year. In waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too deep already this year.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job.

Talk about regional differences... we too think cornhole is an entirely different subject.

Here we call that a game of bean bags.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Oohh, like the paint job. Don't know the game but it sounds like fun.


----------



## luvme7874 (Aug 12, 2008)

This is a great idea. I too have never heard of cornhole, at least in a G rated context! Last time I played horse shoes my husband smacked me in the shin pretty hard by accident. I bruised pretty badly. Maybe I will tell him he is only allowed to play cornhole from now on. LOL, he may get the wrong idea though.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Those are freakin' great! I love 'em!! I've played the game with people before who used giant metal washers and they called it "******* horseshoes"...


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

pxyl,

Great job on the Halloween style cornhole game. I'm from California and just played cornhole for the first time this past weekend when I went to Indianapolis to watch the Colts game with a high school buddy. They had it set up at a bar called the Ugly Monkey just down the street from the stadium.

Cheers,
Dr Frankenscream


----------

